
Wiby – A Search Engine for Classic Websites - ronsor
https://wiby.me/
======
dhfromkorea
This is really cool. I searched for "Korea" and the third result was a page of
Richard Stallman's website about his visit to Korea in 2000, from which I
discovered he wrote about an array of big companies and why not to use them---
pretty interesting. Last time I met him was in Finland. Such a consistent,
profound character.

